
Ask HN: How do I find early startups in LA to get a job? - soneca
A long shot, but won&#x27;t hurt to ask I guess.<p>I am moving to Los Angeles in a couple of months; my SO will start a Masters program there.<p>I want to find a startup in a very early stage to work as a junior frontend developer.<p>I am a frontend developer for 2 years now, after a late career change at 37 years old. I quit my last job in digital marketing to study software development full-time. After 8 months studying, on my own, I got a job at a fintech startup.<p>&gt; Here is my blog with more details about my decision to become a software developer and how I learned to code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rodrigohgpontes.github.io&#x2F;<p>The stack I use professionally is mostly EmberJS. I am sure I can learn e.g. React very quickly to be productive even before I start the job.<p>I am not currently capable of performing well on a new complex application from scratch without the guidance from a more experienced developer. But I assure that if I can join forces with a senior front-end developer, I can highly increase the throughput of the team and alleviate the senior developer from less complex tasks, saving her&#x2F;his time for the tougher challenges.<p>&gt; Here is my LinkedIn https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;rodrigohgpontes&#x2F;<p>I receive consistently positive feedback about my communication skills, which I believe I can maintain in English, even it being my second language.<p>&gt; Here is a newsletter I started with written communication tips in English that can serve as evidence of this statement: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;writingfordevelopers.substack.com&#x2F;<p>I always had an entrepreneurial spirit that I believe suits well with early startups.
I have a side-project that can serve as some evidence of getting things done, UX&#x2F;UI and product skills. It is a SaaS web app for 1:1 meeting management, built in Rails API + Ember.<p>&gt; One on One Meeting: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oneononemeeting.com<p>I would love it if anyone could point me in the right direction, as I know no one in LA.<p>Thanks!
======
rayvy
Welcome to LA! (Well, when you get here)

Qualifier: been here for about 2.5 years and just got a new position at a
startup after 2.5 years at [big_adtech_co]

1\. Angelist.co for startups 2\. Bultinla.com for startups (though anglelist
is better IMO) 3\. Startups around here are mainly looking for mid/senior as
opposed to junior (in my experience), but obviously there are Jr positions out
there 4\. Look for recruiters (agencies), to help, plenty of agencies around
here hungry for devs (obviously you’ll have to sift through the noise to find
the signal here)

5\. Avoid leetcode companies..at all costs

Happy hunting

------
gus_massa
There is an official "Who is hiring?" monthly post the first day of each
month. They are popular and you should take a look there and perhaps post in
the sibling post.

For the latest post see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

------
cimmanom
Find accelerators and either reach out to the accelerator’s leadership
(they’re sometimes willing to pass candidates along to their companies, who
are always voracious for developers) or to each of their portfolio companies
individually.

------
wjossey
Welcome to LA!

I’d recommend joining Learn Teach Code on slack and chatting with people.
Might have openings and it’s a supportive community for junior engineers.

[https://learnteachcode.org](https://learnteachcode.org)

I’m not actively hiring for my startup but happy to be a sounding board for
you. I run a mentoring service for managers but feel free to grab a slot on my
calendar if that’s helpful for you (just mention this post on HN).
[https://freemanagermentors.com](https://freemanagermentors.com)

~~~
soneca
Wow, thanks! I might schedule a session, but for feedback at my side-project
that is a SaaS targeting managers! :) Is that ok?

Thanks for pointing me to the slack community, it seems helpful indeed

~~~
wjossey
Sure! Happy to chat.

------
arikr
AngelList Jobs!

~~~
soneca
Yes, it seems the most promising for the kind of company I'm looking for. I am
also looking at LinkedIn (not promising), BuiltInLA (interesting) and some
aggregators.

But I have the impression that HN could point me to some gems I couldn't find
otherwise

